# Who Truthfully has Experience with Peptides?



## Eric Smith (Sep 20, 2022)

WHO TRUTHFULLY USES PEPTIDEs?
Which ones are the best for muscle gain? I'm contemplating which ones to get?


If you answer yes. Please explain with as much facts as possible. Please leave out the (I heard). I want your personal experiences?
__________________


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 21, 2022)

Good post.  Mugzy posted something similar awhile back, but I would be interested to hear from some others.

My clinic pushes them relentlessly.






						Using Peptides In Bodybuilding: All You Need To Know
					

Peptides Use In Bodybuilding Peptides are smaller versions of proteins used in several cosmetic products because of their potential anti-aging effects and anti-inflammatory characteristics. Most importantly, bodybuilding peptides, rich in creatine, can have a tremendous impact on muscle gain and...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2022)

I use GHRP-6 during bulk to increase appetite.

Have used Ipamorelin, Hexarelin, and CJC-1295 during cuts.


----------



## CJ (Sep 21, 2022)

I used GHRP-6 and CJC no Dac.

No idea if they did anything, no desire to ever use again.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 21, 2022)

I’ve used BPC 157 a few times. I do believe it’s helped some injuries heal more quickly


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 21, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> WHO TRUTHFULLY USES PEPTIDEs?
> Which ones are the best for muscle gain? I'm contemplating which ones to get?
> 
> 
> ...


None of them, not what they're for. They're for healing. Idiots can claim the TB-500 will do it, it won't. When they finally get Myostatin inhibitors to work right, maybe then.

Been using Peptides for many years, pretty much every known popular one. 

Let the peptides heal you, let the anabolics grow you.


----------



## Eric Smith (Sep 21, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> None of them, not what they're for. They're for healing. Idiots can claim the TB-500 will do it, it won't. When they finally get Myostatin inhibitors to work right, maybe then.
> 
> Been using Peptides for many years, pretty much every known popular one.
> 
> Let the peptides heal you, let the anabolics grow you.


Thank you.  finally a truth brother with real information.  thank you.  You saved me a lot of $$$$


----------



## Eric Smith (Sep 21, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> Thank you.  finally a truth brother with real information.  thank you.  You saved me a lot of $$$$


Some of the IFBB  tell me how great they are. When pressed on which ones. Their all over the  place. CBum. Also said he (Thinks ) it helps with injuries.  But said. Don’t “Quote him on I.   I  don’t know anyone In my circle or around the circle thst trust on these peptides. Hell 98% of the people out there never experienced real HGH. But their quick to tell you how great it is.  Then when you look at them. You already know not to get anything from them or their great source they speak of.


----------



## Yano (Sep 21, 2022)

I never put any faith in that shit , seems like its all voodoo and nonsense.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

MELANOTAN-II will 100% make your ass tanner. Watch using too much or you'll start getting moles everywhere. Doesn't build muscle but you will definitely get much bigger pumps on it if used before lifting because it increases blood flood.

This is from personal experience. I used it as a nasal spray.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> I never put any faith in that shit , seems like its all voodoo and nonsense.


Most of the people I’ve met who are really into peptides are forever smols. 

Coincidence?  Maybe.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 21, 2022)

Johnjohnson said:


> MELANOTAN-II will 100% make your ass tanner. Watch using too much or you'll start getting moles everywhere. Doesn't build muscle but you will definitely get much bigger pumps on it if used before lifting because it increases blood flood.
> 
> This is from personal experience. I used it as a nasal spray.


Earned 5 BLACK ASS moles on my face from MT2! I got lucky and they went away after a couple months. The pumps are definitely there as well, because it's an unpredictable viagra. PT-141 is a fragment of that competent of MT2.


----------



## Johnjohnson (Sep 21, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Earned 5 BLACK ASS moles on my face from MT2! I got lucky and they went away after a couple months. The pumps are definitely there as well, because it's an unpredictable viagra. PT-141 is a fragment of that competent of MT2.


Yeah would always recommend to start with a very low dose and work up very slow or you'll get some serious moleage


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> I never put any faith in that shit , seems like its all voodoo and nonsense.


Far from it, tons of research backing them, many doctors prescribing them. Problem is people thinking they do one thing and expecting something they don't do.

BPC-157 is super anti-inflammatory, and absolutely heals shit fast. When my elbow tendonitis starts up if it doesn't go away for a couple of days usually 2-3 days on BPC and it's like it never happened. Also great for digestion repair, and people with blood flow issues, as it's angiogenic.

TB-500 is good for soft tissue repair, it's a synthetic form of Thymosin Beta 4, which our body makes naturally.

Semaglutide is being prescribed to the whole world right now for blood sugar control, that's what Ozempic and Wegovy are. I'm taking it myself to control appetite. Perk is my normal fasting glucose levels which are always in the 110ish range are in the low 80s now.

Melanotan (MT1/MT2) will tan you and give you a viagra boner, but the boner part isn't predictable though, stimulates the melanocortan system. PT-141 which is a fragment of it was branded and it now is an FDA Approved med for increasing Female Libido (Bremolanotide).

Those are just the more known popular ones, really can't say that peptide don't / can't have a huge impact, you'd have to also say that about IGF-1 and HGH, as they're both Peptides as well. 

People are just real misinformed on them.


----------

